# Are Fruit Wines Healthier than Grape Wines?



## timber (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's an article that thinks so.

Fruit Wines are Healthier than Grape Wines – ORAC Values







I would imagine it depends on a number of things whether this is true or not but antioxidants have been found to be quite effective in protecting your cells against the effects of free radicals.

So make more fruit wines ... along with grape wines ... life is good!


----------



## REDBOATNY (Jan 8, 2012)

I drank a bottle of cranberry tonight while racking and have never felt better!!


----------



## deboard (Jan 8, 2012)

I think just to be safe we should drink both. Just in case, you never know what the next study will say.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 8, 2012)

What you don't ever hear about is how bad wine is for your teeth.


----------



## timber (Jan 8, 2012)

REDBOATNY said:


> I drank a bottle of cranberry tonight while racking and have never felt better!!



LOL ... good point RBNY, they say the proof is in the pudding (er ... a... wine, as the case may be).



deboard said:


> I think just to be safe we should drink both. Just in case, you never know what the next study will say.



... I'm in full agreement Deboard, just to be on the safe side ... and I noticed Cabernet Sauvignon was pretty high on the antioxidant list as well.


----------



## JeffJJ (Jan 19, 2012)

*yes, good*

nice topic, thanks!


----------



## Arne (Jan 23, 2012)

Try a couple of bottles of each and see how healthy it makes you feel in the morning. Arne.


----------

